# Lyft's 25 % cut



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have been searching for a weekly breakdown of the fees, including Lyfts cut for my earnings.
I found the breakdown for PER TRIP. 
Does anyone know where they have hidden the weekly breakdown of the fees , including the Lyft Platform Fee, that is withheld from the earnings ?
I would prefer not to have to view each trip to see how much they are taking.

I find it interesting that Lyft keeps this amount well hidden. Guess they got too many questions/complaints from their victims.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Why would they publish this info? We get paid our cut and as far as they are concerned that's all we need to know.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> I have been searching for a weekly breakdown of the fees, including Lyfts cut for my earnings.
> I found the breakdown for PER TRIP.
> Does anyone know where they have hidden the weekly breakdown of the fees , including the Lyft Platform Fee, that is withheld from the earnings ?
> I would prefer not to have to view each trip to see how much they are taking.
> ...


you get paid per mile and minute. look @ your rate card. again if lyft uber wants to charge 100 for 5 miles per say its ok you get your per minute per mile. i suggest you quit driving there is fast food. and please go to the fast food section of this website.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> you get paid per mile and minute. look @ your rate card. again if lyft uber wants to charge 100 for 5 miles per say its ok you get your per minute per mile. i suggest you quit driving there is fast food. and please go to the fast food section of this website.


---------------
Your response makes not sense, as usual.

__________________________

Mango Tango - for some reason, your response is not shown but _ I got it in my emailes._
I followed your instructions and had already found that list. What I want to see is how much Lyft is taking out of the fares 
Example -- In the phone app
Earnings
Ride History (at bottom of page)
Tap on one trip
Tap on VIEW EARNINGS BREAKDOWN shown in red print
That is what I am looking for but for the week

Lyft does not show a daily or weekly amount of what their cut is - not that I can find anyway.
This is a very troubling and deceptive way to do business.


----------



## Mango Tango (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah I deleted the rate card link after I reread your question. I would say contact support and make the suggestion to be transparent at this point.


KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Your response makes not sense, as usual.
> 
> __________________________
> ...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

*How is my payment calculated?*
Your weekly payment statement notes the total payment sent by direct deposit to your bank account.

Your total payment is calculated by adding all:
- trip fares (including surge pricing, if applicable)
- other applicable fees (e.g., cancellation fee, fare split fee, etc.)
- promotions (where applicable)
- referral rewards (where applicable)
- tolls
https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013080008-How-and-when-driver-pay-is-calculated


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> *How is my payment calculated?*
> Your weekly payment statement notes the total payment sent by direct deposit to your bank account.
> 
> Your total payment is calculated by adding all:
> ...


--------------

Do you not understand that I am looking for the WEEK total of Lyfts cut from my earnings. That is not shown in the area that you are trying to explain. All I can find is that specific information PER TRIP.
Please, stop posting if you do not have information regarding this subject. You are just wasting every ones time with information not related to the original question.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> --------------
> 
> Do you not understand that I am looking for the WEEK total of Lyfts cut from my earnings. That is not shown in the area that you are trying to explain. All I can find is that specific information PER TRIP.
> Please, stop posting if you do not have information regarding this subject. You are just wasting every ones time with information not related to the original question.


AGAIN. it is based off miles and minutes . look at your darn pay statement at the end of the week. if you want to see how much lyft is taking at the end of the week you need to total it your self. and you will have both numbers to compare. there is only 1 person here wasting time . i am not the one that does not know hot from cold.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> AGAIN. it is based off miles and minutes . look at your darn pay statement at the end of the week. if you want to see how much lyft is taking at the end of the week you need to total it your self. and you will have both numbers to compare. there is only 1 person here wasting time . i am not the one that does not know hot from cold.


-----------------
I have tried that. The figures do not match. Since I minored in math in college, I believe that I know how to use a balance sheet. It must be a terrible burden for you, to be so much more intelligent then the rest of the world. One thing that I am certain is that talking to you is a huge waste of time. I needed some input from people more experienced with the Lyft app. Since no one else has responded, it is obvious that the information I am seeking does not exist. 
However, communicating with you is finished. Your approach of dumb responses, giggles and showing a lot of leg really does not work for me. You will be ignored in the future. The best to you -- you will need all the help you can get !!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------
> I have tried that. The figures do not match. Since I minored in math in college, I believe that I know how to use a balance sheet. It must be a terrible burden for you, to be so much more intelligent then the rest of the world. One thing that I am certain is that talking to you is a huge waste of time. I needed some input from people more experienced with the Lyft app. Since no one else has responded, it is obvious that the information I am seeking does not exist.
> However, communicating with you is finished. Your approach of dumb responses, giggles and showing a lot of leg really does not work for me. You will be ignored in the future. The best to you -- you will need all the help you can get !!


again i told you to ignore me about 5 times! there is a little(ignore) you can press and it will do so. here is what google says about ignore i know you need more info on this to understand. ...... 
ig·nore
/iɡˈnôr/
_verb_

refuse to take notice of or acknowledge; disregard intentionally.
"he ignored her outraged question"
synonyms: disregard, take no notice of, pay no attention to, pay no heed to; More

fail to consider (something significant).
"direct satellite broadcasting ignores national boundaries"
LAW
(of a grand jury) reject (an indictment) as groundless.




kingcorey321 said:


> again i told you to ignore me about 5 times! there is a little(ignore) you can press and it will do so. here is what google says about ignore i know you need more info on this to understand. ......
> ig·nore
> /iɡˈnôr/
> _verb_
> ...


 and the difference between hot and cold. if you put you hand on something and you feel the urge to jerk away its hot. if you put you hand on it and it does not hurt just feels funny likely cold. more info for you i know it will help. when you shower mix the hot and cold so its not hurting or freezing you. i have a lot of confidence in you kk2929 . best of luck getting this figured out. and make a post ask why nobody responds to your posts? i know the answer i am not allowed to say it on here or the swear bot will message me again.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You will have to make tour own spread sheet to keep track of that. There not going to hand it to you on a silver plater. 

Which should be done to track your mileage unless one uses some other tracker.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Lyft does not take an exact percentage of your fare. That is outdated obsolete thinking. 

Lyft pays you and keeps whatever is left for themselves.

They will never show you a weekly total of that number. Why would they?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> I have been searching for a weekly breakdown of the fees, including Lyfts cut for my earnings.
> I found the breakdown for PER TRIP.
> Does anyone know where they have hidden the weekly breakdown of the fees , including the Lyft Platform Fee, that is withheld from the earnings ?
> I would prefer not to have to view each trip to see how much they are taking.
> ...


Not trolling you or being a smartass here.

You're thinking of the old system where Uber/Lyft just charged the riders for the actual time/distance of the trip, took 20% or 25% and gave drivers the remainder.

New TOS Uber/Lyft will charge the riders whatever they want but still pay us the same rate for time/distance.

To the best of my knowledge neither one ever showed the weekly total platform fee.

I wouldn't mind seeing it because I've had some good Longhauls lately...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You will have to make tour own spread sheet to keep track of that. There not going to hand it to you on a silver plater.
> 
> Which should be done to track your mileage unless one uses some other tracker.


---------

At the end of the year, Lyft reports the logged on miles in their tax report.



New2This said:


> Not trolling you or being a smartass here.
> 
> You're thinking of the old system where Uber/Lyft just charged the riders for the actual time/distance of the trip, took 20% or 25% and gave drivers the remainder.
> 
> ...


-----------

I know that it is not a straight 25%. I threw that figure out to keep it simple. 
I found that report that you show above under EACH ride. Lyft used to show an itemized list of their fees and deductions for each week. 
It is a lot of extra work to keep track of each ride - like 60-120 entries per week. It has the appearance of deception. Another upper management attempt to keep the driver in the dark.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ---------
> 
> At the end of the year, Lyft reports the logged on miles in their tax report.
> 
> ...


I'm curious why it matters to you so much?

What we get is totally unrelated to what they pay anymore. The % will vary from ride to ride.

Again not arguing or criticizing you. Just curious.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'm curious why it matters to you so much?
> 
> What we get is totally unrelated to what they pay anymore. The % will vary from ride to ride.
> 
> Again not arguing or criticizing you. Just curious.


--------------
I recently had a shared run from the west end of the valley to Staples Center ($78 ) and Lyft took 55% of the fare.
I spent 88 minutes in rush hour traffic and they got that big a cut. Was not happy. I firmly believe that is why they make it difficult to see their cut. Less complaints they have to deal with. Who has time to check every trip to see what they are doing?? Actually, I am not even certain that what they are doing is legal. Surely, there are some rules and regulations that protect ride share drivers, even though it often does not seem so.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Your response makes not sense, as usual.
> 
> __________________________
> ...


They pay you a base rate, per mile, and per minute. The amount they charge customers changes and does not exactly equal the number of miles and minutes because they now do up front pricing which is an estimate based on one particular route.

Your pay is calculated by the route you actually took and not the route they estimated for riders.

Why are you concerned with Lyft's cut? There are certain shady things they do like skirting taxi insurance regulations but the way they pay drivers is standard for self enployed people.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------
> I have tried that. The figures do not match. Since I minored in math in college, I believe that I know how to use a balance sheet. It must be a terrible burden for you, to be so much more intelligent then the rest of the world. One thing that I am certain is that talking to you is a huge waste of time. I needed some input from people more experienced with the Lyft app. Since no one else has responded, it is obvious that the information I am seeking does not exist.
> However, communicating with you is finished. Your approach of dumb responses, giggles and showing a lot of leg really does not work for me. You will be ignored in the future. The best to you -- you will need all the help you can get !!


I don't think lyft has ever shown what the rider paid them. Uber really doesn't have to and will probably quit showing us. We are now in the 180 days of screwing....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> --------------
> I recently had a shared run from the west end of the valley to Staples Center ($78 ) and Lyft took 55% of the fare.
> I spent 88 minutes in rush hour traffic and they got that big a cut. Was not happy. I firmly believe that is why they make it difficult to see their cut. Less complaints they have to deal with. Who has time to check every trip to see what they are doing?? Actually, I am not even certain that what they are doing is legal. Surely, there are some rules and regulations that protect ride share drivers, even though it often does not seem so.


I feel your pain.

This is why I have been QUITE vocal in advocating Longhauling whenever possible.

I make it my mission to make as much as I can and minimize Uber/Lyft's cut on each ride I do.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> Lyft does not take an exact percentage of your fare. That is outdated obsolete thinking.
> 
> Lyft pays you and keeps whatever is left for themselves.
> 
> They will never show you a weekly total of that number. Why would they?


They show it per ride. As they do that, why not daily or weekly?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I don't think lyft has ever shown what the rider paid them. Uber really doesn't have to and will probably quit showing us. We are now in the 180 days of screwing....


Lyft shows it in the app and on the web in the driver dashboard, ride history, earnings breakdown.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Everyone -- I know how Lyft calculates to get the gross fare. That was not the purpose of this post. I can only find one place where there is an itemized listing of the amount that Lyft deducts from the fare. Under EARNINGS -- RIDE HISTORY -- under each ride - VIEW EARNINGS BREAKDOWM. My position is that the Lyft Platform Fee & the Lyft Service Fee should be totaled and listed at the end of each week. I can find it no where. 
Why am I interested - HotUber Mess ?? To make certain that the deductions are correct. The current method makes it VERY difficult to monitor what is being deducted. I want to see a weekly report of what is deducted. They used to show it and now they do not. Why ?? I have already found one possible error where it appears that the amount deducted is 2x what it should be. What a pain in the butt if every trip has to be looked at. I hate doing spread sheets.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> Why am I interested - HotUber Mess ?? To make certain that the deductions are correct. The current method makes it VERY difficult to monitor what is being deducted. I want to see a weekly report of what is deducted. They used to show it and now they do not. Why ??


There are no deductions. Picture it this way: there are two separate unrelated transactions that accomplish one thing, getting someone where they want to go.

Transaction 1: Rider Mary contracts with Lyft to go from Point A to B for $40

Transaction 2: Lyft contracts with you to take Mary from Point A to B for $0.81/mile and $0.12/minute. How much you make will depend upon which route you take (thus my beating the dead horse about Longhauling whenever possible).

There is no deduction. Lyft is gambling that you're going to take a shorter more direct route than they estimated to Mary, giving them a higher portion of the fare, like in your 55% example.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea, you can only view it per ride. And in general, even with longhauling it'll be 30-70%. The only time they go under 25% i've found is if you longhaul a shared ride, and cancel the matched rider. and even then its rate they don't at least breakeven. in the old system with 25% cut I found they lost money on unmatched shared rides, but made a ton on matched shared rides.

Now I started in February, so I haven't had to do taxes yet. I'm not exactly sure how that's going to work....


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Yea, you can only view it per ride. And in general, even with longhauling it'll be 30-70%. The only time they go under 25% i've found is if you longhaul a shared ride, and cancel the matched rider. and even then its rate they don't at least breakeven. in the old system with 25% cut I found they lost money on unmatched shared rides, but made a ton on matched shared rides.
> 
> Now I started in February, so I haven't had to do taxes yet. I'm not exactly sure how that's going to work....


Your 1099 will show as gross income the amount collected from passenger (because LYFT is acting as your agent) and it will also show Lyft's fees and charges. These fees and charges should be deductible, just as your expenses for your vehicle (std mileage or actual, whichever you choose). Check with a tax professional for what is deductible.

The challenge becomes checking what LYFT reports as fees/charges (as well as gross income) because they only report to the driver on a trip by trip basis. So,the driver has the onus of tracking the trip by trip info in order to verify year end reporting to IRS.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> Your 1099 will show as gross income the amount collected from passenger (because LYFT is acting as your agent) and it will also show Lyft's fees and charges. These fees and charges should be deductible, just as your expenses for your vehicle (std mileage or actual, whichever you choose). Check with a tax professional for what is deductible.
> 
> The challenge becomes checking what LYFT reports as fees/charges (as well as gross income) because they only report to the driver on a trip by trip basis. So,the driver has the onus of tracking the trip by trip info in order to verify year end reporting to IRS.


--------------
Just a comment -- Lyft summarizes all payments and fees for taxes.
You can find it in the Lyft help online website under tax info. It will show the breakdown needed for fees, etc.

In case no one knows ---- 
On the Lyft website -- under tax information -- LYFT DRIVING SUMMARY -- TOTAL PAYMENTS --
two check marks beside Total Ride Payments & Total Fees
That is your earnings breakdown for 2017
Also, you can get a copy of your 1099 K & 1099 misc forms


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

FrankLStanton said:


> Your 1099 will show as gross income the amount collected from passenger (because LYFT is acting as your agent) and it will also show Lyft's fees and charges.
> 
> The challenge becomes checking what LYFT reports as fees/charges (as well as gross income) because they only report to the driver on a trip by trip basis. So,the driver has the onus of tracking the trip by trip info in order to verify year end reporting to IRS.





KK2929 said:


> --------------
> Just a comment -- Lyft summarizes all payments and fees for taxes.
> You can find it in the Lyft help online website under tax info. It will show the breakdown needed for fees, etc.


Unfortunately, it's only for the _previous _year, so 2018's info won't show up until 2019.
Uber provides the _current_ year's info on a _monthly _basis, making it much easier to confirm the numbers.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Unfortunately, it's only for the _previous _year, so 2018's info won't show up until 2019.
> Uber provides the _current_ year's info on a _monthly _basis, making it much easier to confirm the numbers.


-----------

You have never seen a similar weekly/monthly report from Lyft ?


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -----------
> 
> You have never seen a similar weekly/monthly report from Lyft ?


Nope Lyft only does yearly as far as I know.


----------

